# Blue agouties



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's my 2 gorgeous blue agouti mice.

The male:




































And his sister:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

What a beautiful colour, especially on the doe... Would love fabulous on a really glossy coat...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow I realy like that!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Have been drooling over your photos. You have some lovely mice! Really like your blue agouti boy


----------



## Chiquita (Aug 22, 2013)

adorable!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Super!!! I love blue!


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

They are really lovely


----------



## Hairless (Aug 22, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh I'm so excited I am going to be having some blue agouti mice coming up. Let just hope they are stunning as yours.


----------

